# problem with new subversion install



## kr651129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys, I followed these instructions to set up a devel/subversion server.  Everything seemed to work except I can't connect to my repository in eclipse.  I'm attempting to use svn+shh in eclipse from windows.


$SVN_ROOT is /var/svn. I have one repository under $SVN_ROOT/repos/example. I'm using the following URL

```
svn+ssh://192.168.1.200/var/svn/repos/example
```
My login information is correct but I'm getting this error when trying to browse my project.

```
An error occurred while accessing the repository entry
```

I've looked for subversion error logs and can't find anything and without knowing where these are I'm not sure where to start troubleshooting this.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 4, 2013)

The other thread was a bit too long for me to go fully over, but a common problem with "svn authentication" is to make sure that your new svn process also has physical access to the repository directory.

In other words; make sure that the user which logs onto your svn environment has enough privileges to access the repository directories.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 4, 2013)

If you run the daemon, it should only be the svn user that needs access (I think).  I just use svn+ssh with the svnserve wrapper script.  No daemon running, but I have to add --root=_/path/to/repos_ to /usr/local/bin/svnserve.


----------

